# бла бла бла



## cyaxares_died

Is the above Russian? I am wondering because in both English and German people say this (bla bla bla...), in French however it would be "patati patata"...


----------



## monkaushka

Those Russian people who have been to England or America use to say "bla bla bla". But it doesn't have Russian origin. What is definitеly Russian is "ля ля тополя".


----------



## Ptak

monkaushka said:


> Those Russian people who have been to England or America use to say "bla bla bla".


I have never been to England or America, but I can use "бла-бла-бла" very easy. I never thought it doesn't sound Russian. I even never knew it's something exclusively English.


----------



## QUIETE

Even in Italy: bla-bla-bla.. Esperanto?


----------



## eljedi

monkaushka said:


> Those Russian people who have been to England or America use to say "bla bla bla". But it doesn't have Russian origin. What is definitеly Russian is "ля ля тополя".


 
lia lia topolia, and *topolia* what does it means ?


----------



## QUIETE

topolia = pl. from topol (kind of tree)
= poplar (engl.)= pioppo (ital.) 

as bla bla bla means nothing... just a rhymed verse


----------



## Kolan

eljedi said:


> lia lia topolia, and *topolia* what does it means ?


*Тополя* = *poplars* (tree), plural form, just because it is a simple rhyme and sounds like singing about unimportant, indifferent things.


----------



## Nanon

But "bla bla bla" _is_ used in French besides "et patati et patata", with or without spaces or hyphens... See here (from the most authoritative French dictionary available online).
The etymology is claimed to be onomatopoeic, but I always wondered   if it could possibly derivate from Spanish "hablar"... Just a hypothesis, because bla-bla-bla or blablablá in Spanish are also supposed to be onomatopoeic according to Real Academia.
That's all my bla bla bla for the time being . Before drifting off-topic.


----------



## Kolan

Actually, there is a popular romantic song about poplars (which may be in the origin of  *ля-ля, тополя*)

http://www.karaoke.ru/song/7565.htm

"*Тополя, тополя*. 
И, как в юности, вдруг Вы уроните пух.
* Тополя, тополя*.
На ресницы И плечи подруг."

It used to be about the good old times . Now it's all about fighting allergies


----------



## Lemminkäinen

According to my dicitonary, besides ля-ля-ля, there's тары-бары(-растабары).


----------



## Maroseika

blab - 1535, from noun meaning "one who does not control his tongue" (c.1374), probably echoic. http://www.etymonline.com


----------



## slavic_one

It could be serbian on cyrillic!


----------



## scythosarmatian

cyaxares_died said:


> Is the above Russian? I am wondering because in both English and German people say this (bla bla bla...), in French however it would be "patati patata"...


 
Here's what the Dahl dictionary says:

Балаболить (balabolit') - молоть вздор, пустословить, пустомельничать; разносить вести, разглашать 
Балаболка (balabolka) -  пустомеля, болтун, у кого язык ходит балаболкой, мелет балаболу, пустяки

Appears to be echoic in nature...


----------



## Etcetera

Ptak said:


> I have never been to England or America, but I can use "бла-бла-бла" very easy. I never thought it doesn't sound Russian. I even never knew it's something exclusively English.


A lot of people say бла-бла-бла, even if they don't know a single word in English. It's very popular nowadays indeed.


----------



## Saluton

Ля-ля-ля has many more synonyms, but I can see no point in posting them here


----------



## cyaxares_died

Давай пожалуйста -пиши!


----------



## Saluton

okay then 
ля-ля
ля-ля-ля
ля-ля, тополя
ля-ля, три рубля
тары-бары
тары-бары, растабары
тра-та-та
тра-ля-ля (Траляля is Tweedledee from Carroll's _Through the Looking-Glass_ (about Alice), by the way )
тыры-пыры
that's about all I can think of 



> Appears to be echoic in nature...


Yeah, you are right.


----------

